# FTP bzw Website Quota lässt sich nicht verändern



## Germanius (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

bei einem Web hatte ich 500MB Website Quota eingestellt. Der wurde nun erreicht, sodass keine weiteren Dateien per FTP hochgeladen werden können.
Nun habe ich sowohl den Client Website Quota sowie den Quota der Website hochgesetzt, jedoch zeigt mir mein FTP Programm nach wie vor an, dass der Quota exceeded ist.
Im FTP User ansich ist auch alles auf -1 gesetzt.
Woran liegt das?

OpenVZ, Debian 6, ISPC neuste Version

Danke.


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2012)

Schau mal nach ob im web root eine .ftpquota Datei liegt, ist das der fall, dann lösche die mal. das kann vorkommen wenn mal ein separates ftp quota angelegt war, da pure-ftps die Dateien manchmal nicht löscht.


----------



## Germanius (10. Juli 2012)

Solch eine Datei gibt es dort nicht und soweit ich weiß war auch nie ein FTP Quota angelegt.
Es wurde lediglich das Quotalimit der Website erreicht, welches sich jetzt nicht erhöhen lässt.


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2012)

Schau mal nach was Dir:

repquota -avug als quota für den web[ID] User ausgibt und schau auch mal nach ob Du noch nicht ausgeführte Jobs in der Jobqueue im Monitor stehen hast.


----------



## Germanius (10. Juli 2012)

Jobs werden immer alle abgearbeitet, stehen auch keine drin.

Wenn ich repquota -avug ausführe sehe ich gar nichts, es erscheint lediglich wieder die nächste Zeile um Eingaben durchzuführen.
Irgendwie vermute ich, dass es was mit Openvz zu tun hat. Aber anfangs hat alles mit Quota funktioniert, keine Ahnung warum jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr. Hast du eine Idee?


----------



## Germanius (10. Juli 2012)

Kann man denn dieses Limit irgendwo manuell erstmal ändern? Muss ja noch irgendwo existieren.
Ist ein bisschen dringend


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2012)

Das Limit wird von ispconfig mittels der normalen quota Befehler gesetzt und kann mit repquta wieder ausgelesen werden. Wenn Repquota bei Dir nichts anzeigt, dann wird quota nicht richtig funktionieren und darin liegt Dein problem, daher wird auch ein manuelles neus etzen nichts bringen. Du kannst mal versucehn die VM neu zu starten und wenn das nichts hilft, ggf. mal quota für diese vm in Openvz deaktivieren.


----------



## Germanius (10. Juli 2012)

Habe die Quotas deaktiviert und neugestartet:

```
DISK_QUOTA=no
```
Ich konnte wieder Dateien hochladen, das Limit war raus.

Dann habe ich die Quotas wieder aktiviert:

```
QUOTAUGIDLIMIT="650"
DISKSPACE="765460480:775946240"
DISKINODES="100000000:120000000"
QUOTATIME="0"
```
und das Limit von der Website nochmal geändert.
Kam allerdings wieder dasselbe raus, es wird immernoch das alte Limit von 500MB verwendet, egal was ich dort angebe. Ist bei den anderen Seiten auch so, die Quotas werden nicht geändert.
repquota ist nach wie vor ohne Ausgabe.


----------



## Germanius (10. Juli 2012)

Ich habe auf dem Wirt Debian Lenny minimal mit OpenVZ laufen. Die VM habe ich jedoch irgendwann auf Debian Squeeze upgedatet. Kann das damit zusammenhängen?
Sollte ich den Wirt auch auf Squeeze updaten? Geht das einfach so?


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2012)

Du kannst ja mal versuchen den Wirt zu aktulisieren, vielleicht ist es ein Bug in Openvz. Meines Wissens nach sollte die openvz Konfiguration von lenny mit der von squeeze kompatibel sein. Oder setz erstmal das quotaaudiglimit hoch, vielleicht reicht das schon.


----------



## Germanius (10. Juli 2012)

Quotaaugidlimit hochsetzen hat nix gebracht.

Dann werd ichs wohl mit dem Upgraden des Wirts versuchen müssen. 
Muss ich dabei irgendwas besonderes beachten, weil Openvz drauf läuft? Oder einfach upgraden wie jedes andere Lenny System auch?


----------



## Till (11. Juli 2012)

Ich denke ein normales Upgrade sollte reichen. Im schlimmsten Fall hast Du danach einen ormalen und nicht openvz Kernel, dann musst Du einfach nur den openvz Kernel von squeeze nachinstallieren.


----------

